# YOUR favorite AFX combination.



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

While digging through my stash of AFX chassis, I decided to sort them into groups. Then I got to thinking (ROFLMAO!!!) what is the your favorite AFX non Magna-Traction combination to run? Your choices are:

*chassis-open or closed rivet
*idler gear shaft-large or small diameter 
*idler gear-brass, lightened brass, plastic
*pick ups-flat or stepped
*armature-green wire/green tip, or?

I will be using Aurora parts except tires. I may change wheels also.

Let the opinions begin!

Marty


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I've been on a tear with the NMT cars lately too. I dial the voltage down to 15 volts or so for the road course.

I like:
Open rivet
Large Idler in lightened brass
long step pick up shoes
Pick up springs with 1 loop removed
Super II blue and yellow magnets
Light green poles with gold wire (Mean Green) or the Blue tipped 4-gear drag arms
19 tooth Super II crown gear.
And the final touch is some "O" ring front tires and really old rear silicons worn soft over time. Preferably some AJ's Black Cats with 30 years of use to soften them up.

Can't wait to see what else everyone comes up with.
-Paul


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

The removing of a loop in the pick up springs caught my attention. I have several chassis that the springs are so stiff they hold the front end up. I was guessing the wrong springs were installed. Apparently not.

Thanks for the info.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I forgot to add, I will probably use the Sears Super Traction weight. So far it has been the most effective. I have the Super II weights, but I am saving them for a vac body I want to use.

Marty


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a several AFX's one Maggie, one regular AFX built, it Does not matter open or closed rivet. I sand the chassis bottoms flat, I also like to run a stainless (non magnetic) rear axle with the increased magnet strength, steel axles will have a ton of drag on them from the extra power magnets 

I like the flat / ski shoes, limit travel & with the minimum spring tension I can, just enough tension to avoid the black streak on the negative shoe, JB brushes, super II mags in the AFX, BSRT magnets in the Magna trac. 

Armatures, I like the green on green Mean greens, flattened & polished com plate and a good static balance, I always lap the gears and like the top plates with the larger center posts & brass gears, lightened is ok, I have stripped teeth off several plastic gears, they dont seem to hold up to much abuse after lapping.

I tried a couple real Quadra lam arm builds, but for most tracks the mean green is a better performer, The excelerator quads have just never performed for me, seems they are just low quality winds, and the com plate flatness is horrible, I even tried to glue them. 

I also thread the gear plate for the rear gear and use the flat head screw to replace the rivet setup, it just eliminates the wobble in that drive gear associated with the rivet. 

As for the crown I like the super II 19 tooth, especially on any track that has decent size. 

Tires, independent o-ring fronts, sanded to get the chassis slammed as low as I can get it, without dragging, ( you kinda have to know rail height of where your going to run, or just stay on the high side) and a good set of sili-foams on the rear.

Lastly I lower the body just above a tire rub situation and then file the bottom mount tab just a bit to allow the body to flop just a bit, front to back and side to side, again a minor adjustment. 

I try to stay away from adding weights, I want that acceleration snap out of the corners.

These cars are a blast to drive, the maggie's run a bit faster lap time, but you can still turn good laps with the AFX, just be smooth on the trigger.

Anyway that is my build list

Boosted


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

I cheat My recipe

Green Tip Green Arm (AFX Chassis)
Magnets from Xtraction
Magnatraction chassis
+- .470 Silifoam rear
Good springs (who ways selling bulk ? both brush and pick up.)
BSRT shoes
steel guide pin
battery dremel with wire brush clean up that metal
Ferrari Daytona light & low
not to much oil

I never had these parts growing up


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I like the solid rivit chassis, run the Red arms from the lighted police cars with plastic gear. I use AW magnets with stock springs and small contact pick up shoes with stock brushes. I use Rocket Sceince Butt Uglies tires and can keep up up most of my magna traction times...


----------



## Serge (Jan 4, 2014)

*JL arms*

Does anyone run 3 Lam arms? Or is that taboo where you race?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I can run anything I want! I am not building to anyone's rules. This is just for fun for me.

Marty


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

For me, stock is just fine. get some slip-on silicones, turn down the voltage to 12-14 volts, and go.


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

I like the two AFX cars I have stock. I plan to do a little with a G Plus McLaren James Hunt, that I thought would be a runner, but it's become more of a project car. I think I'll put a Mean Green armature in it, as that's only about $5. I've already bought Jel Claw rears, and will put the thin wheels that the original owner had back on, as soon as I fix the axles holding them on. I will ahve to get another spring, which was used as the threads for those wheels.. Were these thin wheels some kind of AJ's hop up back in the '70s? 

I've also purchased Jel Claws for the AW T-jet Mercury Cougar and AFX-Tomy SRT PT Cruiser as well.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

JW's HO Speed Parts makes plastic, aluminum and brass front ends for the A/FX and Magnatraction chassis. I have an A/FX car with a rewound JL three lamination armature (about 4 ohms I think) and it is a real rocket, almost too much, even on a large oval. The performance of Mean Green armatures is all over the place, some of them are VERY fast.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Well seeing I sold traded any and all Aurora AFX that was not new, mint unused, and sold all of my vibes and t's. That left me with stuff that I could let my kids play with that required hardly no repair, maintenance on my part, all the spares were at the store, I didn't have to bother with hopup kits, I went with TOMY AFX Super G+. Two classes of chassis and three bodies. Cost me very little to outfit the neighbor hood kids.

What I liked the best
SuperG+
446 rears, maybe they were 444's
355 fronts, I think that was the size.
Ferrari 612
Cheap and simple.....I did build a number of green arm, strong magnet cars with a bunch of gold, but those were just for myself and my Son.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

I love the afx cars. Especially the old can am bodies.

Perhaps it is due to a lack of experience on my part compared to some of the seasoned experts here, but I personally have found that rather than using certain parts each time, it seems more like each little chassis seems to have its own "favorite" parts, or combination thereof, if that makes any sense&#55357;&#56848;..

What runs fastest in one, seems like it may or may not run in another..

However, I do like long step shoes, as it is easier for me to get a large consistent contact patch. I like the AW shoes for this reason, also for their increased width, which seems to help I'm tight corners. Sometimes you have to file down/reshape the hanger ends for a good fit.

Also I have had good results with wizzard brushes instead of the old v groove ones. Been thinking of trying some JB thunderbrushes..


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I do like the CanAm cars for sure. A 612, McClaren, or a Lola was fun. One of the other bodies used was the Group C, GTP. The last body used was the Blazer. At the time all were plentiful and cheap......Hey wait, they still are, we can pick up a 917 any bloody place. Set up a track, lets have some fun......


----------

